# beware sales tactics at pueblo bonito sunset beach



## chemteach (Dec 27, 2013)

I went to a sales presentation 6 years ago and it was very easy.  Last week, I had a great sales presentation, but then the second person told a bunch of lies.  Glad I have TUG.    He was trying to sell "60 weeks over 15 years that I could use to get Xmas or New Years at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach 2 bedrooms for $899 a week."  for $2000.  All sounded way too fishy, but I bit.  When he finally let me see the contract, which of course mentioned nothing specific about getting Pueblo Bonito weeks, I cancelled immediately and drew a line threw all signatures I had made.  They refunded my credit card right away.  
I looked it up on TUG - Pueblo Bonito Passport program - just be careful with the presentations…  It was still worth the $500 resort credit I received.


----------



## oldbuyer (Dec 27, 2013)

Was this their exit package after you said no to the developer package?
I'm assuming you are not a PBS owner as they only gave owners a $50 credit for attending an owners update presentation 
As an owner it's not been worth it to go back so I don't know what they are pitching now.
Good to hear you canceled on the spot as that saves you a lot of time and headache


----------



## Barbeque (Dec 27, 2013)

Chemteach Where did you get the offer of  $  500 resort credit?
Poolside? Which restaurant? at the airport? or in town?
Last year we got $ 400 in resort credit and thought we did good
When we were there the timeshare salesman called me a mooch :hysterical:
By the way congratulations on getting out of it.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 27, 2013)

Barbeque said:


> Chemteach Where did you get the offer of  $  500 resort credit?
> Poolside? Which restaurant? at the airport? or in town?
> Last year we got $ 400 in resort credit and thought we did good
> When we were there the timeshare salesman called me a mooch :hysterical:
> By the way congratulations on getting out of it.



Our offers last week were:

Day 1 - $250
Day 2, 3 and 4 - $300 
Day 5 - $400

All offers included 2 (maybe 4) passes for Dolphins, Cruise or whatever.  I'm sure it would have been $500 if I pushed and turned down the passes.

They will find you!!! Usually when waiting for valet or in the main lobby, but I was also asked at the Sky pool.


----------



## SharonD (Dec 29, 2013)

Just got back from PBSB.  They are now offering owners $250 towards restaurants and spa (not towards all-inclusive).  We applied the certificates at the end of our stay.

The sales pitch we received as owners was for converting our fixed weeks to points with the option to keep fixed weeks or to convert the weeks to points in any given year.


----------



## klpca (Dec 29, 2013)

SharonD said:


> Just got back from PBSB.  They are now offering owners $250 towards restaurants and spa (not towards all-inclusive).  We applied the certificates at the end of our stay.
> 
> The sales pitch we received as owners was for converting our fixed weeks to points with the option to keep fixed weeks or to convert the weeks to points in any given year.



How long did did they keep you?


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 29, 2013)

SharonD said:


> Just got back from PBSB.  They are now offering owners $250 towards restaurants and spa (not towards all-inclusive).  We applied the certificates at the end of our stay.
> 
> The sales pitch we received as owners was for converting our fixed weeks to points with the option to keep fixed weeks or to convert the weeks to points in any given year.



And how much were they going to charge to "allow" you to enter this program? I think they wanted $7000 for us to convert to straight points last June.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 30, 2013)

california-bighorn said:


> And how much were they going to charge to "allow" you to enter this program? I think they wanted $7000 for us to convert to straight points last June.



I have already seen points for sale for PBSB on ebay.  I that's what you want, keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## SharonD (Jan 1, 2014)

$15K for 100 points (the minimum we could buy - basically equal to buying a Junior Suite).  With a bunch of extra points thrown in to match our existing "equity."  Those weeks had "optional maintenance fees," supposedly you only pay for what you use.  There was also an option to give up our fixed weeks and convert to points (again with optional maintenance fees) for $7000.   

We didn't buy, but did spend quite a bit of time on the tour since we went to see Monte Cristo II and Novaispania houses and well as have a look at the golf course.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 2, 2014)

SharonD said:


> We didn't buy, but did spend quite a bit of time on the tour since we went to see Monte Cristo II and Novaispania houses and well as have a look at the golf course.



How is the golf course coming along?


----------



## SharonD (Jan 2, 2014)

california-bighorn said:


> How is the golf course coming along?



The first part of the golf course (between Pacifica and the lighthouse) seemed to be done - we were told they weren't playing on it yet because the grass had to "settle."  The clubhouse on the beach is nowhere near done though.

Most disappointing to me was no laundromat yet :annoyed:  It's been "opening soon" for so many years.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 3, 2014)

Barbeque said:


> Chemteach Where did you get the offer of  $  500 resort credit?
> Poolside? Which restaurant? at the airport? or in town?
> Last year we got $ 400 in resort credit and thought we did good
> When we were there the timeshare salesman called me a mooch :hysterical:
> By the way congratulations on getting out of it.



I followed the advice of another Tugger.  Get an offer at the airport for something outrageous.  At checkin for PBSB, tell them you are already going on a tour somewhere else.  They will match what you were offered and upgrade it.  Also, at the end of the tour, you can purchase two excursions for half price, so we received the $500 resort credit and also went zip lining for only $29 per person.  We did have to pay $40 cash upfront at the airport to ensure we would show up for the tour - so in actuality we only received a $460 resort credit…  But if you want to eat at the resort and also do activities, this is the way to go with the 1/2 off up to two activity purchases after the tour.

I spent about 3 hours total with touring, eating breakfast (nice buffet) and going through the sales pitch, almost buying, then ripping up the contract.


----------



## nazclk (Jan 3, 2014)

*Deposit*

Usually they will also give you the deposit back as well.


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks chemteach
I think on our next trip I may not be able to do that 
because last time we were there they made me sign something that I was 
never able to take another tour there since I told them no
and no way in heck will mi esposa go the the Grand Mayan  
I was hoping your offer came from the resort 

Just trying to do my best to beat them at their own game


----------



## jules54 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Toured a Ton and still bit*

During Thanksgiving VACA in Cabo toured the Sunset for the 6th time since 2006. During this presentation salepeople came up with something new I had not heard before involving points and selling resorts I had that I no longer wanted. I fell for it and signed on the line. After buyers remorse set in and I posted on TUG I recinded for a few reasons, mainly my own stupidity got in my way. Be careful trust me I have a lot of Timeshare Presentation experience and have owned for 20 years at several different resorts. I hope they let me tour again next year during my visit, this time I am going for the 500.00 credit and seeing if they check their records for my name before the tour begins.
Thank you TUGGERS everywhere


----------



## chemteach (Jan 9, 2014)

Barbeque said:


> Thanks chemteach
> I think on our next trip I may not be able to do that
> because last time we were there they made me sign something that I was
> never able to take another tour there since I told them no
> ...



I don't think I signed anything about not touring again.  I told them I had toured there 6 years earlier at the beginning of my presentation.


----------

